# How do I make a body wash with zinc oxide and baking soda???



## BodyOdorProblem (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am new to the whole soap making thing. I have had body odor problems for years and recently discovered that baking soda and zinc oxide help keep away the odor. I have no idea where to start making a soap or body wash (ideally body wash) with these ingredients. 

Could someone lend me a hand doing this????

Ideally I want it to be 40% zinc oxide, 40% baking soda (or as much as possible) and 5-10% tee tree oil. I am willing to use foaming chemicals if it is necessary but would rather avoid. Thank you for help and tips. :mrgreen:


----------



## lsg (Mar 6, 2014)

Why don't you buy some liquid Castile soap and combine with the ingredients you mentioned. You can buy powdered zinc oxide. Have you tried taking food grade activated charcoal. I have heard that works for some people.

http://www.buyactivatedcharcoal.com/activated-charcoal-for-odor-control.html


----------



## new12soap (Mar 6, 2014)

If you are having a body odor problem I hope you have seen or will see a doctor; that can be an indication of serious health problems. Either way they may be able to help you.

You can also purchase a zinc oxide soap.

I would recommend starting with a very basic bar soap to learn the techniques of soapmaking, then try one using additional ingredients. I don't think 40% of each will work well in any formulation, tho, that sounds very high to me.


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Mar 6, 2014)

yeah I thought 40% was a bit high. Anyway say I buy this liquid castile is it scent free???? how much zinc oxide, baking soda, tea tree oil should I use???? 

will adding tea tree oil to the castile soap make it smell like tea tree oil because thats what I want???


----------



## Susie (Mar 6, 2014)

You can make your own Castille soap that you can add other stuff to after you sequester it.  And 40% seems way too much to me also.   And Tea Tree EO is very strong.  A little goes a very long way.


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks for the tips guys i'm just wondering how much baking soda and/or zinc oxide I should use I've been searching for a recipe on the internet for a home-made bodywash which uses baking soda but can't find one. Baking soda and zinc oxide are two deodorants which have worked for me so hoping they work.

does anyone have any idea how much I can use/how much castile soap will bare??? 

thanks for the guy who suggested castile soap by the way.


----------



## lsg (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I'm not a guy, but you are most certainly welcome.  Let me do some research and I will get back too you.


----------



## lsg (Mar 6, 2014)

This source recommends sprinkling 1/2 cup baking soda in the bath water to "neutralize acids on the skin and help wash away oil and perspiration." Another source recommends 1 tsp. baking soda per 1/2 cup liquid soap. Bramble Berry recommends 1/16 to 1/8 tsp zinc oxide per pound of melt and pour, so I wouldn't go over 1/16 tsp per cup of liquid soap. I wouldn't go over 1/4 tsp. tea tree EO per cup of liquid soap.

http://wakeup-world.com/2012/05/07/51-amazing-uses-for-baking-soda/


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you so very very much for your help I'll give it a shot fingers crossed it works.


----------



## Lin (Mar 6, 2014)

I also thought 40% was way too high, you'd quite possibly be leaving white on your skin at that amount. I work with zinc oxide in body powder, lotion bars, and creams. I've added some to soap but it was to help get a bright white color. I use it in the other products for skin soothing.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 15, 2014)

Hope it works out, but then your forum name will be just plain wrong


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 15, 2014)

Instead of soap, why not make a body powder?  There are plenty of body powders in drugstores that contain zinc oxide as their active ingredient.  You could try something like 2 ounces arrowroot powder, 1 ounce baking soda, and 1/2 ounce non-nano zinc oxide.  I've been making my own deodorant with baking soda + a variety of oils, shea butter, beeswax, etc. it's kind of a complex recipe but you can just mix baking soda with oil and make a cream deodorant you apply to your underarms with your fingers.  It's a little bit messy but it works well!

I've also heard of people taking magnesium supplements & losing their body odor.  You could try that, too.


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Mar 15, 2014)

AustinStraight said:


> Instead of soap, why not make a body powder?  There are plenty of body powders in drugstores that contain zinc oxide as their active ingredient.  You could try something like 2 ounces arrowroot powder, 1 ounce baking soda, and 1/2 ounce non-nano zinc oxide.  I've been making my own deodorant with baking soda + a variety of oils, shea butter, beeswax, etc. it's kind of a complex recipe but you can just mix baking soda with oil and make a cream deodorant you apply to your underarms with your fingers.  It's a little bit messy but it works well!



Thank you for your reply I recently ordered beeswax and am going to try a cream deodorant soon but since the odor is mostly from my groin and intimate areas its quite messy to apply.


----------



## AustinStraight (Mar 15, 2014)

BodyOdorProblem said:


> Thank you for your reply I recently ordered beeswax and am going to try a cream deodorant soon but since the odor is mostly from my groin and intimate areas its quite messy to apply.



In that case, a body powder would work well.  You could try to replicate something like Gold Bond body powder.


----------

